# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Venta de descarte

## Vanessa.

Vendo descarte de quinua negra y tricolor de selector, cantidad 4000 kg contactarse al número 992083898Temas similares: DESCARTE DE AJOS 15TN DESCARTE DE PALTA HASS PALTA HASS DESCARTE PALTA HASS DESCARTE Venta Descarte Pimiento Piquillo

----------

